# Honey changed color?



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Tiny tiny crystals. It might turn into fine creamed honey with time. Especially if it is a cool cabinet on an outside wall (although this coming up weather won't encourage that).


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Rick. It is in a cool spot, that explains it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's crystalized very nicely.







It will make great creamed honey.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

The crystalized honey I'm used to turns to a solid starting from the bottom of the jar up. This is my first experience with creamed honey, another happy accident. I probably couldn't reproduce the results if I tried  Sure is good on warm toast!


----------

